# Social anxiety forcing me to quit another job yet again



## lindsey91 (May 14, 2012)

I'm 22 and have been suffering severe social phobia for about 7 years now. It has caused me to drop classes and quit jobs because the thing that terrifies me most is speaking in front of people. I absolutely cannot do it. If I'm late for a class, even if it's just by 5 minutes, I will ditch the class all together because I can't stand the moment when everyone's attention turns to me when I walk in. All the jobs I have had were minumum wage and involved a lot of customer service, which I can tolerate, but it still makes me very uneasy. After avoiding work for 4 months, I finally just got a job at a local supermarket. I liked being by myself and busying myself with just stocking shelves and arranging things. Recently, my girlfriend who has been living with me for two years broke up with me, and two days ago she left to her home state of New York to go back to school. Her absence is a shock, to say the least.

After not sleeping all night, I went into work at noon for this weird training thing, thinking it would be a piece of cake. I walk in and it's a huge table of at least 60 people. I saw on the white board that introductions and skits were involved. I pulled one of the guys leading the training aside, told him my dad was dying, and ran out of there. He told me to tell the store manager before I left (who's new and I haven't met him yet) and I didn't even do that. I was too scared and fragile at the thought of irritating someone, and didn't have it in me to be reprimanded. I have yet to call him and tell him what happened. I ran and left everything unresolved. I want to just drop contact and stay in my room. The most ordinary, everyday things are terrifying to me now and I'm screwing myself over further. But I am in bad credit card debt and need money and need a job. I literally can't do this one though.

What are some jobs you guys recommend for someone who has trouble around groups of people? I plan on getting help. Also, I haven't really accomplished much at school so I'm not qualified for anything that's not minimum wage. But I need to find a solution quick and make money. My fear is literally preventing me from following through with the job I already have.


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Cleaning work, dishwashimg, landscaping


----------



## edwardc (Jul 28, 2013)

lindsey91 said:


> I'm 22 and have been suffering severe social phobia for about 7 years now. It has caused me to drop classes and quit jobs because the thing that terrifies me most is speaking in front of people. I absolutely cannot do it. If I'm late for a class, even if it's just by 5 minutes, I will ditch the class all together because I can't stand the moment when everyone's attention turns to me when I walk in. All the jobs I have had were minumum wage and involved a lot of customer service, which I can tolerate, but it still makes me very uneasy. After avoiding work for 4 months, I finally just got a job at a local supermarket. I liked being by myself and busying myself with just stocking shelves and arranging things. Recently, my girlfriend who has been living with me for two years broke up with me, and two days ago she left to her home state of New York to go back to school. Her absence is a shock, to say the least.
> 
> After not sleeping all night, I went into work at noon for this weird training thing, thinking it would be a piece of cake. I walk in and it's a huge table of at least 60 people. I saw on the white board that introductions and skits were involved. I pulled one of the guys leading the training aside, told him my dad was dying, and ran out of there. He told me to tell the store manager before I left (who's new and I haven't met him yet) and I didn't even do that. I was too scared and fragile at the thought of irritating someone, and didn't have it in me to be reprimanded. I have yet to call him and tell him what happened. I ran and left everything unresolved. I want to just drop contact and stay in my room. The most ordinary, everyday things are terrifying to me now and I'm screwing myself over further. But I am in bad credit card debt and need money and need a job. I literally can't do this one though.
> 
> What are some jobs you guys recommend for someone who has trouble around groups of people? I plan on getting help. Also, I haven't really accomplished much at school so I'm not qualified for anything that's not minimum wage. But I need to find a solution quick and make money. My fear is literally preventing me from following through with the job I already have.


Have gone to the doctor for treatment? I know people who take medication for this sort of thing.

If you end up staying up all night for whatever reason, call in sick the next day.


----------



## nm22 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know exactly how you feeeeeel.
Im like a week away from quitting...i go and all i feel is panic in my stomach..


----------

